# Exchange rate



## queenie40something

Hi all

Maybe anyone living in Egypt can keep us regularly updated on the exchange rate for the £ against EGP. Last time I went I was getting over 11le to £.

The exchange rate is better for us in Egypt than changing in the Uk which is ofter well under 10le to £.

Regards

Queenie


----------



## kaz101

Hi Queenie40something, 

There are online exchange rates where you can get up to date info.
The one I use is XE.com - Full Universal Currency Converter 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## queenie40something

Thanks for that Karen x


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Karen - maybe if you have a few spare mins you might want to Introduce yourself on the Egypt Expat forum??

Regards

Queenie


----------



## kaz101

Hi Queenie, 

I'm actually the moderator for the Australian forum, and I live in Australia, so I have nothing to do with Egypt, but I saw your request and thought that you might find the online exchange rate website useful  I work in Australian dollars, American dollars and UK pounds so I keep an eye on exchange rates.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Karen - thanks. I know where to come if I decide to visit down under. My daughter packed her rucksack when she was 18 and went off on her own backpacking around Australia for a year. She spent Xmas and New Year in Sydney and had a whale of a time. Some of the jobs she got made me laugh so much, delivering wheelie bins off the back of a lorry, laying carpet tiles at an exhibition centre and the best was barmaid working in a swingers bar in Sydney. She loved Melbourne.


----------



## queenie40something

Tried above and exchange rate is 10.76 - is this on a par with the banks in Egypt at the moment?? - for those currently in Egypt.


----------



## Nick Pendrell

xe.com always gives mid-rates.

Banks will always give you a few percent worse a deal than this whether you are buying or selling because they need to take their pound of flesh one way or another.


----------



## Margaret Butler

queenie40something said:


> Hi all
> 
> Maybe anyone living in Egypt can keep us regularly updated on the exchange rate for the £ against EGP. Last time I went I was getting over 11le to £.
> 
> The exchange rate is better for us in Egypt than changing in the Uk which is ofter well under 10le to £.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Queenie



Hi Alison,

Just read your post and can tell you that we use a certain building society debit card (am I allowed to say who) and we do not get charged any commission for foreign exchange and get a good rate. You can withdraw up to 3000 EGP per day. My last statement dated 30th April (for March) started at 11.05 and went down to 10.92. However, I have just been informed by my hubby that today we are getting 10.44 to the pound.

I will be leaving Egypt some time in June until August but I will try to remember to keep you up to date on my return.

Margaret


----------



## Margaret Butler

I'm back in El Gouna and shocked to find I am only getting 9.5 LE to the pound.

Margaret


----------



## Martin Walsh

*Exchange rates website*

H Queenie

Just seen your post and I use a Mac computer and there is a built in currency converter that uses 'Yahoo Finance' to do the converting and today I checked the £1.00 to Egp and the rate I got was 10.045.

Hope you find this useful.

Martin


----------



## andy1776

kaz101 said:


> Hi Queenie40something,
> 
> There are online exchange rates where you can get up to date info.
> The one I use is XE.com - Full Universal Currency Converter
> 
> Regards,
> Karen


thank you for that currency exchange website. very helpful. regards, andy1776


----------



## King Tut Inch Lamoon

*central bank of egypt*

this is the site of the central bank of egypt where you can find the most realistic and updated exchange rates


----------

